# Diamondhead 2011 - Who is going?



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Isn't it about time to be looking forward to the trek to Diamondhead? I know I'm getting restless and have been spending time looking at videos and pictures from past events. How many of you are going and have travel plans arranged?

Is there anyone from Northern California that will be driving to Diamondhead? If so, would you be willing to transport an engine that I am afraid to consign to FedEx/UPS/USPS? I'd really like to take Amtrak, but don't have enough time to spend in transit.

Please feel free to contact me through this thread in myLargescale, or directly at:

Mike Martin
[email protected]
650-454-7369

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Diamondhead 2010 - Who is going?*

Mike,

Will Llindley and I will be driving down from Michigan. I'm afraid that won't help you much, but looking forward to seeing you again @ DH.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I could go but my baby girl is due 1/11/11  (or any day from now till then). (boo, I haven't missed one since I started going 3 yeas ago) 

So keep up the good work on coverage of the event so I don't miss anything :-D 

Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats, Andrew! I haven't been to Diamondhead since Suzi was born 5 years ago. I could easily blame her, but actually, it's work that gets in the way now. I spend January traveling across Colorado for work (which is always a great time to go looking at falling-down buildings in the mountains), so taking a week off to travel to Mississippi just doesn't fit too well into the plans. (If I were able to, I'd spend all my time tied to my laptop logging and writing, so it wouldn't be very much fun anyway...) I may try to make more of the Summer steam-ups instead. I do miss Diamondhead, though. 

Later, 

K


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be driving down with Carol Homuth. Soon now!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am coming this year.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

God willing and the weather does not get in the way, Carol and i will arrive on the 11th if flying otherwise on the 12th. Look foward to seeing everyone. 

Torry and Carol


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hans and I are planning to drive down on Wednesday, and he "may" have a prototype Aster shay to show off. Torry, I'm really glad to hear that you and Carol will be there. 

Ross S


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be making the trip for the first time. Will be driving down. Looking forward to meeting you all. Mark I met you KCMO this year see ya at DH. Later RJD


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving for Ft. Myers a week early to get away from the "COLD" here in Missouri. Then off to Diamondhead for a week of FUN-FUN-FUN. See ya'll soon.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry,

It was 11.3 degrees this morning in South Carolina. You may need to go further south to get some warmth. Me I'm headed to sunny So. Cal. before DH.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there for the first time this year. I'll be traveling down with Stan Richmond.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason,

Look forward to seeing you there. Don't forget to tune your locos before you leave so you can try them out on the Drawbar Pull Competition.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry hoping to hook up with ya at DH this time. Did not get much of a chance to visit in KCMO as you where PO trying to get one of your locos up and running. Later RJD


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going and hopin' it'll be a little warmer than Virginia Beach. Look me up and say hello and remind me of your MLS handle, I'll be manning Ken Johnson's Train Department table in the dealer room. I'm also hoping to run my alcoholic C-16 and maybe the coal fired Green Arrow, but I imagine it will have to be late at night so's I can sneek onto the "Aster" track!!!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

As Steamtom1 said, we'll be driving down with a car load. Also, like last year, I am planning on doing the live video again. When I get the new software downloaded and tested, I'll post a notice of the test to see whether the streaming works. 

AREN'T WE DUE FOR SOME WARM SOUTHERN WEATHER. THIS IS MY 5th YEAR AND EVERY ONE HAS BEEN COLD. DOESN'T ANYONE HAVE SOME PULL WITH MOTHER NATURE? 

Will


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Will' You have to remember that when it is COLD at Diamondhead, it is much COLDER back home.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, just look for the guy who isn't there, that'll be me. 

Enjoy, all. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Not true Larry, last year it was 17 degrees in DH and at the same time it was 52 in White Rock. (Vancouver BC)


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan' Ya gota remember it was 65 degrees plus at Diamondhead "INSIDE" by the tracks. If we would have had a Fresh Bottle of that PANTAGES WINE it probably would have been warmer. See ya soon.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I think we are getting the cold weather out of the way early so it should be nice a balmy for us folks going to DH.







. Later RJD


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Its only a month to the day before we hit the tracks in Diamondhead and it should be a great week. > MAMODIANA will be underway and this celbration of all things Mamod is long overdue. Many of us cut our steam teeth on Mamods of all types so having these toys under one roof at one time will surely be a treat.
The staff at Diamondhead Towers asks that all of you who plan on being in Mississippi in January get your registration forms in to the management as soon as you can. This will allow the check in process to move along at a healthy clip - these ladies have things to do !


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Counting the days--no, minutes.


Mentally I'm on my way already.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tom; Lets see. If I calculate properly you are about 7 years old this year. Right ???*


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, are you saying that my families wine making skills handed down through the last 300 years and now to me are actually worth noting?


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ya Dan, I'm a Country Boy & used to have it around all the time. Although it was usually served from a gallon glass JUG with a finger ring.*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Will be arriving late Monday night. 
Looking forward to this event.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be making it down this year as well ! 
Hey Steamtom, can I meet up with you on I 65 and 
possibly transport my Locomotive ?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I won't make it down this year. But as my present to Jerry, here is a preview I put together from some footage from the early days of Diamondhead. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Al,

We don't pick up I-65 until Louisville.

If that works for you we can always fit in one more locomotive, maybe on the roof rack.

Either way, see you @ DH 


Scott,

Great video. What else did you get for Christmas?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Great video. What else did you get for Christmas? 

Thanks. I've been playing with the new toy all day. The only other thing I got for Christmas was a new (older/smaller/right size) house. Which is why I'm not traveling far this January to run trains. But, it has a better backyard than the old house!! Elevated steam track is in the near future! 

Scott


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom,Thanks for the offer ! 
I guess I'll attempt to fly with my 
'toys'.....I may be a little late getting 
there, they may need to pry my fingers 
and me, from my 'toys'.. 
See you @ DH ! 
BTW is Weltyk coming as well ?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Al,

He is.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

my first time to go to dh. wifie and i plan on going to biloxi, she will have indoor heated pool and i will commute to dh. still do not know if i will bring somethin to run, but if i do it will be my Aster C-62 "Swallow".
Looking forward to being there though.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

one must remember that the TSA is part of the federal government and remember the statement that strikes terror in the hearts "I'm from the federal government and I'm here to help you."
My wife fits the terrorist profile...... over 21 years old (best to be safe in quoting that), fair skin and blonde, yet she had trouble leaving Las Vegas. Me, I wouldn't attempt taking a train through the TSA trial and tribulations...

.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a thought, and it may make your dealings with TSA a little easier.

US Customs has a form, No. 4555, which makes re-entry of valuable items easier. If you take whatever locomotive you want to fly with to your local customs office, complete the form and have Customs verify the description, TSA may not give you as much grief since Customs has already seen your loco and approved it for re-entry. Recall, everyone at TSA works with Customs.

Again, with US Customs, the use of the term "Toy Train" is critical! YOU DO NOT NEED TO GO BEYOND THAT DESCRIPTION. Also, make sure the fuel tank is empty [I remove the Ronson valve on butane fired locos] and empty the steamoil lubricator.

Good luck and see you in DH.

Will


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow just about two weeks to go. Getting old sucks, I can't remember if I pre-registered before I left last year????


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I know that feeling well..... 
Ain't you the fella that built my Scotsman ?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, yes. You going to DH?


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

My DH days are over, unfortunately due to my physical problems, but I am still keenly interested in the event. In four pages of comments about the event, there has been no mention of the actual dates of the gathering . Kinda would like to keep up with things.
Alex


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, the official date is January 16-22, but there are probably folks who are already there or at least in route. There's also a fellow member of this site who usually sets up a live streaming web broadcast from Diamondhead.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, Seadog for your quick response. Will Lindley from our Michigan group is the one setting up the streaming video. Alex


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex,

Try Diamondhead.org.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You MLS'rs going to DH have a great time and a safe trip. Please post photos of the action.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
We will post photo's that is for sure............


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Scott; Very nice Video. Brings back memories & times when we all had darker hair. Thank you.*


----------

